# Out of game health related posts in General RPG Discussions



## Cergorach (Mar 14, 2009)

Dear Enworld,

I would like to request that posts that are related to the health of members of the community/business to be restricted to the more appropriate forum of "Off Topic forum currently named 'Embiggen'".

Not only is that the most appropriate forum imho, but it also gives us folks that don't want to deal with the depressing reality of sickness and death a breather. No offense, but I see enough of the depressing reality in my direct environment. There is a very good reason why I don't watch the news, the news paper or any news related internet site (except computer or game related sites). It just depresses me, I'm actually a lot happier not knowing who got murdered/died/raped/etc. today. I really don't want to be confronted with that on a regular basis while browsing the forums that are an escape of the cruel realities of life, this is a fantasy RPG related site after all.

I'm not a (manic) depressive, I'm not on mood adjusting drugs, or anything serious like that. So it's not a 'BIG' deal, but it does lessen my enjoyment of ENworld, I suspect that it effects some of the ENworld members in the same way.

The last three weeks there was a sticky on the top of the General RPG Discussions involving Reveille and a coma. Being curious what it was about, I read the first post. I didn't express my support by posting, that is just not my way (although I did feel bad for the guy and particularly his family). But being reminded of that bad news every time I loaded General RPG Discussions isn't my idea of a fun time. I thought of this post at that time, but thought it would be in bad taste to post it at that time, now that it's known that it wasn't true I suspect that it is in acceptable taste.

ENworld is has more then 81,000 members and is still growing every day. With this amount of members chances are that something 'bad' will happen on a regular basis (if not a daily basis). I really don't need to read about that on ENworld, at least not in the main General RPG Discussions forum.

This might come across as a bit insensitive, but ignorance is bliss for some of us...

Hopefully this will be discussed by the moderators, especially in light of the attention seeking of Reveille, an activity that could be discouraged by moving such threads to less active areas of the forum.

Thanks in advance,

Cergorach


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2009)

We have discussed this many times, and (despite recent events) we still feel that the positive benefit of community support and friendship outweighs the inconvenience of the minority who wish not to see it.  This is, above all else, a community.


----------



## CapnZapp (Mar 19, 2009)

I agree with the original poster. 

Role-playing games might be a dying hobby, but I sure don't want to be constantly reminded each and every day.

Takes up space too.

(I have the same complaint fpr rpg.net by the way)

The current policy will only lead to a never-ending stream of illness and death reports - Feel free to start up a new sub-forum "obituaries" for them, so people who care can go there to discuss.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2009)

CapnZapp said:


> The current policy will only lead to a never-ending stream of illness and death reports




Will it?  When?  It hasn't for 8 years yet.



> Feel free to start up a new sub-forum "obituaries" for them,




Why, thank you!  That's most generous of you!


----------



## EricNoah (Mar 20, 2009)

Let's see, we do have "thread ignore" options, now, right?  So any thread you see and don't want to see more of (not just on this topic) can be blocked by the user.


----------



## El Mahdi (Mar 21, 2009)

EricNoah said:


> Let's see, we do have "thread ignore" options, now, right? So any thread you see and don't want to see more of (not just on this topic) can be blocked by the user.




Yup, sure do!  I accidentally did that once on a thread I was trying to subscribe to.  Oooops!


----------



## Mouseferatu (Mar 25, 2009)

I, for one, would much rather than any threads relating to major health issues (or deaths, though hopefully this won't happen) to remain in the General discussion. Many of us don't check the Off Topic thread that often, and I'd hate to be surprised to discover that so-and-so died weeks ago, or that I missed the chance to offer my support (however limited) when they first got sick.

As Morrus said, this isn't just a message board; it's an online community.


----------



## Ginnel (Mar 25, 2009)

I totally support and fully agree with ENworlds current policy on this subject, ignore thread will be your friend.

Because we're a community and do get to know our members its not like a story thats on the news or in the papers for quite a few of us, its more of an old school friend or the like.


----------



## fba827 (Mar 25, 2009)

I am not a fan of the health topic threads (I know I sound cold by saying that, I have my reasons but I'm trying to leave this a short post).

But, yes, after paying my respects for the fellow person's difficulty, I do usually put the thread on ignore - in fact, those health related threads have been the only threads I actually ever put on ignore.  Not that I don't care, I am just on the boards several times a day (I have no life  ) and I am overly sensitive to depressing topics so it affects me too much.

So I agree with the OP but not liking them, but tossing my hat in the ring to say just ignore the thread if (for whatever reason) it's bothering you.


----------



## Leif (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, but I just don't get why reading a notice of _someone else's_ sickness puts anyone in distress.  I mean, talk about a low constitution! 

And also, there's no real reason for anyone who doesn't want to see the threads to see them.   The 'subscribed threads' feature, in all my time here has worked very well, except for one (mercifully) brief period of a month or two.  (I think?)  Anyway, how does reading the TITLE of the 'sickness threads' bother even someone with a 3 (or less?) constitution?

But we are a community, and we should all get along!  (Except for those of us who have been banned, of course.  I thought that was a bit extreme, but that's a discussion for another decade, [shameless suckup] and besides our Moderators are _known_ to be totally infallible! [/shameless suckup])  So, in that spirit (the spirit of us all getting along, remember?), I extend a hand of friendship (still attached to my arm, too), to the constitutionally-impaired.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 6, 2009)

I have to say that if you don't want to read about people's illness', etc, then don't click on the post. Same thing you do with the news sites... nobody is forcing you to read them right? 

I agree with Mouseferatu about not wanting to miss something.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2009)

i find that those who would try and send off to another thread those of us with health issues to be cold, crass and uncareing, but they are just as entitled to their opinion as i am with my opinion.

Having said that, the mention of the "population of of EnWorld" being about 82,ooo users and growing, That would put the community here on par with the community i live in, Columbia, Missouri, USofA. here you cant help but hear of the sickness, death, {repeat other bad news}, ect. some of whome are people I know personally. I hear immureably less nes of the same here on EnWorld and , even with what i do hear, i find that to actually to be a relief.

Being one of those with lifestyle affecting medical conditions, I fing that if I am able to tell my dm's that i will be or have been under the weather, those dm's deserve to know that information so as to keep the thread going.

Sorry all. I didn't expect to be this wordy on this subject.


----------



## Scotley (Apr 8, 2009)

In the spirit of good news, I'm feeling quite well this evening, thank you. I consider many on the boards friends, not just the ones I've met face to face. Many times these boards represent my only regular contact with said friends. I'd prefer to know what is happening in their lives good or bad because I care. That said, if I ever do get ill enough to think it worth informing others here I guess I can put a *SPOILER* Illness within notice in the header. Or maybe we need a smilie that looks like a bio hazard warning label? 

http://blogs.nature.com/news/thegreatbeyond/biohazard.png


----------



## Leif (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the biohazard idea!


----------

